# For those who want to be positive..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Get on the offensive and stop crying. If you want to talk about the positives of this franchise why don't you start topics about them?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

lets see uhh I co-sign


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

what Ive always said if you want some changes, instead of talking lets do something about it


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We have one of the most athletic swing men combo in league. Prepare to see some fantastic fast breaks the coming season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the biggest misconception here, is that everything is negative. Even when I talked positive about how the team could make the playoffs, people said I was hating.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What happens is "fanatics" cant see or refuse to understand facts and or the obvious, outside of the usual "you hating" or you not being positive.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

There are positives for this team, such as Iguodala and Carney (hopefully), but there are a whole lot of negatives no matter how positive you are. Dalembert has a very large contract. AI will be gone in the not to distant future (if he's not gone this season, what happens when his contract is up?). We still have C-Webb for 2 more years, and this franchise is bound to hit a rebuilding stage. I say we just stop waiting and get it over with already.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> We have one of the most athletic swing men combo in league. Prepare to see some fantastic fast breaks the coming season.


Yep, and both guys are good defensively. There won't be as much pressure added to Iguodala's shoulders by always having to defend the opposing team's best player. What the two can do defensively should help start the break, but I'm not sure how good of a rebounder Carney is, if he can get a few boards a game, things should be good on the break.

Also they are capable of playing either the two or three, though Carney is more of a three while Iguodala is more of two. They have similar games, but they aren't redundant because their games differentiate enough to allow them to coexist.

Also we have Shavlik Randolph who should be getting more time, he's a good rebounder and can draw fouls, he also hustles. He won't get too many minutes, but he's not bad depth, just hopefully the guys in front of him can play better this year.

Samuel Dalembert is one of the better shot blockers in the game, if he would learn how to block with his left hand he'd be more of a defensive force in the paint. Despite his mental breakdowns and lack of basketball IQ, he's good at finishing.

Korver is a premier three point shooter, can be a good defender for stretches, can knock his effort out there on the floor. Has a slight amount of room for his game to grow, last season he grew accustomed to coming off the bench when his role was defined.

Anyone else want to join in?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Anyone? Bueller?


In 1930, the Republican-controlled House of Representatives, in an effort to alleviate the effects of the... Anyone? Anyone?... the Great Depression, passed the... Anyone? Anyone? The tariff bill? The Hawley-Smoot Tariff Act? Which, anyone? Raised or lowered?... raised tariffs, in an effort to collect more revenue for the federal government. Did it work? Anyone? Anyone know the effects? It did not work, and the United States sank deeper into the Great Depression. Today we have a similar debate over this. Anyone know what this is? Class? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone seen this before? The Laffer Curve. Anyone know what this says? It says that at this point on the revenue curve, you will get exactly the same amount of revenue as at this point. This is very controversial. Does anyone know what Vice President Bush called this in 1980? Anyone? Something-d-o-o economics. "Voodoo" economics. 

...Ummm thats all I got...


positives:.................Salmons is gone


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> In 1930, the Republican-controlled House of Representatives, in an effort to alleviate the effects of the... Anyone? Anyone?... the Great Depression, passed the... Anyone? Anyone? The tariff bill? The Hawley-Smoot Tariff Act? Which, anyone? Raised or lowered?... raised tariffs, in an effort to collect more revenue for the federal government. Did it work? Anyone? Anyone know the effects? It did not work, and the United States sank deeper into the Great Depression. Today we have a similar debate over this. Anyone know what this is? Class? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone seen this before? The Laffer Curve. Anyone know what this says? It says that at this point on the revenue curve, you will get exactly the same amount of revenue as at this point. This is very controversial. Does anyone know what Vice President Bush called this in 1980? Anyone? Something-d-o-o economics. "Voodoo" economics.
> 
> ...Ummm thats all I got...
> 
> ...


:laugh:

The thing, with this thread I'm 100% serious. People said there was too much negativity, so I'm opening up the floor for any positive comments on the team. This isn't bait, I won't even refute any positives brought up by anyone.

I'm trying to, I guess, level the playing field. 

If people don't step up and say positive things, I'm left to assume that even those who think it's too negative around here don't think there's many positives to this team.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The thing, with this thread I'm 100% serious. People said there was too much negativity, so I'm opening up the floor for any positive comments on the team. This isn't bait, I won't even refute any positives brought up by anyone.
> 
> ...


The fact that we have to have a Postive thread is the problem, there should be one place for ppl to ***** not one place for ppl to be positive


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You see what having a incompetent GM in Billy King does to a fanbase. Take out all of your frustrations on Billy, not each other.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> The fact that we have to have a Postive thread is the problem, there should be one place for ppl to ***** not one place for ppl to be positive


You haven't said one positive word yet.

Notice I started this thread calling people to make more positive topics. How many positive threads have you made? How many have I made? Definitely more than you have, and I'm not even poking my chest out.

Your mouth is on the table, put your money next to it. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm surprised by the amount of immaturity displayed on this Sixers forum. Threads about positives about the team and offers to not say anything bad? What the hell? Did people just get bored in the off season and wanted to stir some **** up? 

A real fan of a team in my own personal will never give up on his team and never ever, ever look down on it. Nothing is perfect and we have to deal with it. There are different ways to deal with things, but dissing the Sixers with nearly every chance possible is not one of the better ways. I admire the fans that stuck through and didn't call attention to themselves by putting down their own team. You can be critical of the organization, but never put them down and laugh at them. For those who can't stand the Sixers right now I would hope they leave this board forever and never return. Even if this Sixers forum dies at least it died with the support of it's fans and not surrounded by negativity.

That's just my take on what's been going on here.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> You haven't said one positive word yet.
> 
> Notice I started this thread calling people to make more positive topics. How many positive threads have you made? How many have I made? Definitely more than you have, and I'm not even poking my chest out.
> 
> Your mouth is on the table, put your money next to it. That's all I'm saying.



You have not seen me post anything postivie in this thread because this thread is a ****ing joke and you should be ashamed of yourself for making it.....and i think i post enough things positive trying to defend this team and its players everytime you *****es whine and cry about it. Dont get on my back cuz i refuse to post in your "lets have one positive thread about the Sixers" I will be positive in the rest of the threads not in some bull**** sympathy thread.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of immaturity displayed on this Sixers forum. Threads about positives about the team and offers to not say anything bad? What the hell? Did people just get bored in the off season and wanted to stir some **** up?
> 
> A real fan of a team in my own personal will never give up on his team and never ever, ever look down on it. Nothing is perfect and we have to deal with it. There are different ways to deal with things, but dissing the Sixers with nearly every chance possible is not one of the better ways. I admire the fans that stuck through and didn't call attention to themselves by putting down their own team. You can be critical of the organization, but never put them down and laugh at them. For those who can't stand the Sixers right now I would hope they leave this board forever and never return. Even if this Sixers forum dies at least it died with the support of it's fans and not surrounded by negativity.
> 
> That's just my take on what's been going on here.



COSIGN THIS POST....... but I dont want Beez and Coates to leave ....they have some very good comments during the season....I just think this offseason has been a little frustrating for them, even though they have frustrated me with some of thier comments




Route I-76 said:


> You have not seen me post anything postivie in this thread because this thread is a ****ing joke and you should be ashamed of yourself for making it.....and i think i post enough things positive trying to defend this team and its players everytime you *****es whine and cry about it. Dont get on my back cuz i refuse to post in your "lets have one positive thread about the Sixers" I will be positive in the rest of the threads not in some bull**** sympathy thread.


COSIGN TO THE FULLEST.....THIS IS A BS THREAD


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of immaturity displayed on this Sixers forum. Threads about positives about the team and offers to not say anything bad? What the hell? Did people just get bored in the off season and wanted to stir some **** up?
> 
> A real fan of a team in my own personal will never give up on his team and never ever, ever look down on it. Nothing is perfect and we have to deal with it. There are different ways to deal with things, but dissing the Sixers with nearly every chance possible is not one of the better ways. I admire the fans that stuck through and didn't call attention to themselves by putting down their own team. You can be critical of the organization, but never put them down and laugh at them. For those who can't stand the Sixers right now I would hope they leave this board forever and never return. Even if this Sixers forum dies at least it died with the support of it's fans and not surrounded by negativity.
> 
> That's just my take on what's been going on here.


I respectfully disagree. When things are good, I'll support it with positive talk, when it's not I'll voice my opinion. People know my track record, I'm neither completely negative or completely positive, I'm a realist. I made this thread as a way to tell people to start more positive threads. A lot of people were saying how negativity chased them away so I started this thread telling them to stop crying about the negativity and start positive threads.

You made a positive comment, so I voiced some here. I asked if anyone else was going to say something positive.

I believe that a fan has the right to laugh and look down on his franchise when it's bad, being a fan relies on still supporting the franchise. I'm not going to cheer against the Sixers, I'll still watch the games, and I'll still follow the team. On that same token, when I see something I dislike I'll voice my opinion on it.

I offered not to say anything bad, to prove that I can talk positives.



Route I-76 said:


> You have not seen me post anything postivie in this thread because this thread is a ****ing joke and you should be ashamed of yourself for making it.....and i think i post enough things positive trying to defend this team and its players everytime you *****es whine and cry about it. Dont get on my back cuz i refuse to post in your "lets have one positive thread about the Sixers" I will be positive in the rest of the threads not in some bull**** sympathy thread.


Then start positive threads, this thread was a call to arms. If I'm too negative, go ahead and lead the charge don't defend, lead. That's what I'm saying. I said this isn't an attack or bait, so don't be so sensitive.

When I voiced opinions on how I think Iverson just pulling back a little would help the team, and help himself be more productive for more years, people said I was a hater. When I was pumping up the summer leaguers people were quiet. When I say anything positive people filter it out. It's to the point now, you guys make my words take a life of their own.



DieSlow69 said:


> COSIGN THIS POST....... but I dont want Beez and Coates to leave ....they have some very good comments during the season....I just think this offseason has been a little frustrating for them, even though they have frustrated me with some of thier comments


Here's the thing, I don't disrespect anyone on this forum. I actually appreciate it when people don't agree with me, because I get to see other views, also I'm usually the first to come out and admit when I'm wrong. So if I'm wrong for being so negative, I'll come out with all the pie on my face while eating a plate full of crow.

I think the problem a lot of people have is they see negative views as hating, or tearing down the organization. That's not what it's doing. It's pointing out problems. Trust that none of us are going to be on this forum cheering for the team to lose, or jump ship to someone else. It might be threatened, or someone might play it, but it won't happen.

The funny thing is most of the problems came around the Iverson trade rumors. Two different schools of thought.



> COSIGN TO THE FULLEST.....THIS IS A BS THREAD


No, it's a challenge. People said certain folks were being so negative, so I told people to post more positives. This thread wasn't initially intended to be for all positive comments. I want people to start threads on things they think is good, instead of waiting for someone else to say something they disagree with and get on the defensive. Get on the offensive.

This isn't really too serious for me, sports is entertainment, debating it is fun, I'm not even getting mad about any of this.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I'm not even getting mad about any of this.


So stop pissing other people off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> So stop pissing other people off.


I can't control whether or not people get pissed off. So I don't worry about it, I say what I say.

If you let what someone says on an internet sports forum make you made, I'd hate to see what would happen if anything serious happened.

The thing is everyone is ducking what I said, let's get to the crux of all of this..

People said it was too negative around here, so I started this thread telling people to "stop crying and start more positive topics." This thread was made as a challenge, and wasn't meant for a "positive comments here" thread but you posted your comments in here.

I went beyond what I had to and explained the reason I made this thread, and people catch feelings not even reading what I said.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of immaturity displayed on this Sixers forum. Threads about positives about the team and offers to not say anything bad? What the hell? Did people just get bored in the off season and wanted to stir some **** up?
> 
> A real fan of a team in my own personal will never give up on his team and never ever, ever look down on it. Nothing is perfect and we have to deal with it. There are different ways to deal with things, but dissing the Sixers with nearly every chance possible is not one of the better ways. I admire the fans that stuck through and didn't call attention to themselves by putting down their own team. You can be critical of the organization, but never put them down and laugh at them. For those who can't stand the Sixers right now I would hope they leave this board forever and never return. Even if this Sixers forum dies at least it died with the support of it's fans and not surrounded by negativity.
> 
> That's just my take on what's been going on here.


 This isnt true Kunlun. Im clearly seeing some poster cant wade through being a fan and being a fanatic. Plain and simple negativity is going to be there when a team hasnt performed in the mannner that as a fan it should have had by now. Im not going anywhere and Coatesvillian isnt either or I will drive to Coatesville and yell outside his home, its actually amusing to what Im seeing here. I dont have a problem with this thread at all, because its in response to many of our members complaining about either myself or Coates being negative and this thread was a challenge for something positive. 

It goes like this, if everyone is being real and saying whatever is on there mind well then here we go. Nobody has posted more on this board than Kunlun, Coatesvillian and Beez. Nobody has created more threads than the 3 aforementioned posters, which dont mean anything without quality and its tons of heartfelt posts in this forum from all 3 of us. I dare anyone on this forum as I stated in the other thread which was never responded to tell me what *I can or should be doing* as a Sixers fan when my wife which in turn is me drops over 11 grand into this team a year. Oh yeah, I have time and effort and sweat invested in this team. No one on this board is or will force me to change how I feel about what I have been watching for over 22 years.

This thread was a challenge and Coatesvillian is a very intelligent guy and Im almost certain what has happened in this thread is what he expected.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is all opinion. I don't understand why some of you guys care so much for someone elses' opinion on what they believe on a subject. If Coates and Beez want to be 'negative', then why let it affect you? You don't have to listen to them nor vice-versa. Getting a little tense in here after a long off-season, the beginning of the season should bring some peace.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm positive this team won't make the playoffs again until Billy-Jean King is fired.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I am positiive, that the 76ers will have one of the worst teams in the NBA.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I am positiive, that the 76ers will have one of the worst teams in the NBA.



*NEGATIVE*...I think the Sixers will be 49 - 33!!!!!!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I am positiive, that the 76ers will have one of the worst teams in the NBA.


naw there are plenty of worse teams than the sixers

warriors
hawks
bobcats
trail blazers
twolves
sonics
raptors


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> naw there are plenty of worse teams than the sixers
> 
> warriors
> sonics


You are right about that, but they have better younger talent than the Sixers



> hawks


I wouldnt necessarily say that, much more talent that the Sixers have



> bobcats
> trail blazers
> raptors


More young talent than the Sixers



> twolves


Are better than the SIxers


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Those teams have better coaches as far as I'm concerned. I'd rather develop Mike Woodson as a coach, then Maurice Cheeks. Woodson seems like an intelligent basketball man. Of course, that's what happens if you pay attention to LB.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ClippersRuleLA
> naw there are plenty of worse teams than the sixers
> 
> ...


Young Talent means nothing they were talking about this year



BEEZ said:


> Quote:
> hawks
> 
> 
> I wouldnt necessarily say that, much more talent that the Sixers have


Get the hell out of here lol 25-56 as bad as we tanked of last year we didnt even come close to that, haha not even close to having more talent. Damn Beez your even worse then i thought you are lol



BEEZ said:


> Quote:
> bobcats
> trail blazers
> raptors
> ...


Once again means nothing for this season Sixers are still a better team this year

Quote:
twolves[/QUOTE]
They are about in the same position the Sixers are in, if not worse


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I honestly am wasting my time

If Allen Iverson, Kyle Korver, Chris Webber and Andre Igoudala and Sammy Dalembert which is the base of this team more talented as a team than

Joe Johnson, Josh SMith, Shelden WIlliams, Marvin Williams, Zaza Pachulia, Josh CHildress and Speedy Claxton and Lorenzon Wright then I dont know what to say


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I honestly am wasting my time
> 
> If Allen Iverson, Kyle Korver, Chris Webber and Andre Igoudala and Sammy Dalembert which is the base of this team more talented as a team than
> 
> Joe Johnson, Josh SMith, Shelden WIlliams, Marvin Williams, Zaza Pachulia, Josh CHildress and Speedy Claxton and Lorenzon Wright then I dont know what to say


If you dont know what to say then maybe you shouldnt say it cuz your not making any sense.....so are you telling me the additions of Lorenzon Wright and Shelden Williams are going to make them that much better then a 25 win team bc otherwise they are the same damn team....Whenever someone says the Sixers are a better then a team who had a better record last year....your response is.....They were better last year....well heres your time to take your own words.....as dissapointing as we were last year.....WE WERE still a BETTER team, and if you think Lorenzon Wright and Shelden Williams are instantly going to make them that much better, well then your more blind then i was in thinkin DRE was going improve drasticly last year and be more aggressive. But see at least i was bias in my teams favor, whats your excuse........oooo yah i forgot anything you can say against your team my bad i forgot


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

To be all that honest, the Atlanta Hawks talent really doesn't fit into a depth chart. They have SEVERAL players playing out of position. It's up to the Atlanta Hawks management to turn their talent into a puzzle. They need to turn this team into an actual team. A competent Depth chart is what they need.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> If you dont know what to say then maybe you shouldnt say it cuz your not making any sense.....so are you telling me the additions of Lorenzon Wright and Shelden Williams are going to make them that much better then a 25 win team bc otherwise they are the same damn team....Whenever someone says the Sixers are a better then a team who had a better record last year....your response is.....They were better last year....well heres your time to take your own words.....as dissapointing as we were last year.....WE WERE still a BETTER team, and if you think Lorenzon Wright and Shelden Williams are instantly going to make them that much better, well then your more blind then i was in thinkin DRE was going improve drasticly last year and be more aggressive. But see at least i was bias in my teams favor, whats your excuse........oooo yah i forgot anything you can say against your team my bad i forgot


 I knew you would say this, those werent my words at all but from a western conference GM. You are basing your entire arguement off of last years record. Not taking into account that the Sixers are getting older while other teams young players are getting better. Im not on a bash Sixers tirade but I have always been a realist and thats all im being


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> To be all that honest, the Atlanta Hawks talent really doesn't fit into a depth chart. They have SEVERAL players playing out of position. It's up to the Atlanta Hawks management to turn their talent into a puzzle. They need to turn this team into an actual team. A competent Depth chart is what they need.


I know I gave you a lot of grief in the past, but this is actually a very good post. :clap: 

I posted it a few months ago, but I think that the Hawks will be better for two reasons the addition of Speedy Claxton, and the acquisition of Shelden Williams. I know Williams didn't really perform so well in the summer league, but he definitely helps improve their interior defense which was a huge problem for them last season. Also I feel that Claxton is going to fit perfectly next to Joe Johnson, because if he could thrive next to Chris Paul there's no reason he shouldn't next to JJ.

I think they'll be an exciting team, and I wouldn't be shocked (I actually anticipate) them having a jump to 30+ wins.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Joe Johnson, Josh SMith, Shelden WIlliams, Marvin Williams, Zaza Pachulia, Josh CHildress and Speedy Claxton and Lorenzon Wright then I dont know what to say


Then keep your mouth shut.

Actually, I agree, the response just fits so perfectly.



> I can't control whether or not people get pissed off. So I don't worry about it, I say what I say.


Aww, Coatesvillain is turning into mini-sliccat.

But I think that people are dissing coatesvillain because they simply don't have a response to his challenge.

What positive things can be said about the sixers? They aren't going anywhere. They're two best players are on the downside of their career, and their two young players who they bank the most on may never become anything more than solid role players.

Their not even pretending to move, as with the constent upgrading of players and coaches who don't fit Iverson, or trading AI himself. 

What the sixers are doing right now, is riding out AI and CWebb to the end of their contracts(not to mention the 50 coaches they're still paying), and hoping that they can take advantage of the cap space and inevitable lottery that will take place around the same time. They might make the playoffs this year, but "playoffs" is the best thing anyone can say about their current future.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Then keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Actually, I agree, the response just fits so perfectly.
> 
> ...


 Wow sliccat. Perfect post


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Wow sliccat. Perfect post


As always, of course. :clown:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> *bump*


no reason to be positive here with Allen gone. All of you better hope you were right that management will be able to rebuild this team cuz yall are gonna be in for some UGLY years hopefully it all pans out and is worth it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I feel good about prediction of Philly being one of the 3 worst teams in the NBA. I'm cool like that.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I really think some of the bashing done to BEEZ and Coates in this thread is kind of ridiculous. When they're being 'negative,' they're probably not even wrong. Sure it's not being positive about your team, but the Sixers aren't positive, and haven't been for a while. Why deny the truth, and hide behind false hope? 

Also, look past your nose.



> no reason to be positive here with Allen gone. All of you better hope you were right that management will be able to rebuild this team cuz yall are gonna be in for some UGLY years hopefully it all pans out and is worth it


Who said management will be able to rebuild this team? I think you're the one who always brought that up. The reason trading Iverson was a smart move is because he's over 30, and he's only going to get worse, so it's smart for the franchise to get something out of him while his value is still up. People probably don't have confidence that the management will be able to build a contender, but we had no other option. Also, losing seasons have to happen for winning seasons. We couldn't just keep AI, then magically get better as he slows down, and even after he retires.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> We couldn't just keep AI, then magically get better as he slows down, and even after he retires.


You cant just trade AI and magically get better without making the right moves, the only reason to trade is allen is to make the team better for the future and i dont think they will do that. But I hope im worng for the well being of Philly


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> no reason to be positive here with Allen gone. All of you better hope you were right that management will be able to rebuild this team cuz yall are gonna be in for some UGLY years hopefully it all pans out and is worth it


Nothing about the Sixers has changed since the offseason.

They were a bad team then and they still are. Yet when we said it then we were being ultra negative, I think we were being honest.

There's still some positives about this team though, so why don't we acknowledge them.

Still think they should've traded Iverson not only this offseason but two years ago. The more time that passed the less the team will get in return for him. I'd be happy with Greg Oden though, dude is looking like a beast. So it might all work out. +


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nothing about the Sixers has changed since the offseason.
> 
> They were a bad team then and they still are. Yet when we said it then we were being ultra negative, I think we were being honest.
> 
> ...


I hope we sneak in ther and get ODEN TOO


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

More positives..

I think Kyle Korver despite his contract is a valuable trading piece. He's a roleplayer who would fit a lot better on a team that's more complete, on the Sixers his weaknesses are displayed far too often.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> You cant just trade AI and magically get better without making the right moves, the only reason to trade is allen is to make the team better for the future and i dont think they will do that. But I hope im worng for the well being of Philly


Well if you get young players and draft picks, you instantly increase the chances of a better future, whereas keeping AI would just be neglecting the future.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Also, I just checked it out as of right now, the Sixers have $32,754,400 coming off the cap at the end of next season. Now if they bring back some expiring deals for Iverson that could be more.

I think Snider is still trying to sell this team, but just not right now. They'd be in a much better situation at that point.

We weren't going to win a championship with Iverson, hell looked like we were going to win the lottery with him.. so I'm not really mad. Looks like this might have worked out better than my way would have.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Also, I just checked it out as of right now, the Sixers have $32,754,400 coming off the cap at the end of next season. Now if they bring back some expiring deals for Iverson that could be more.
> 
> I think Snider is still trying to sell this team, but just not right now. They'd be in a much better situation at that point.
> 
> We weren't going to win a championship with Iverson, hell looked like we were going to win the lottery with him.. so I'm not really mad. Looks like this might have worked out better than my way would have.


I hate to say it but about a week before he demanded to be traded. I starting saying A.I. needs to part ways to my wife. So it didnt really hurt me when he said he wanted to go. Well now the Sixers are just like my favorite football team. Super terrible. But I see hopes in the future. I just hope they trade him for some expiring contracts, some young-uns, and I hope we lose every game untill the end of the season. LETS GET THIS ODEN GUY ALL YOU GUYS ARE BIGG'UPING


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Talking about Greg Oden, maybe we should start an NBA Draft thread. I might actually watch some college basketball extra early.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Talking about Greg Oden, maybe we should start an NBA Draft thread. I might actually watch some college basketball extra early.


Go ahead and get that poppin off Coates. I might start watching college too:clap2:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I've watched a grand total of one college game in my life.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I hate being that I told you so guy, but I told you so


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I hate being that I told you so guy, but I told you so


yeah yeah


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I've watched a grand total of one college game in my life.


You dont know how much you are missing


----------

